# Bulgarian: ape



## kornalina

Здрасти от мен на всички! 

Това е първят ми пост тук. 
Помогнете ми да разбера какво означава "аре", най-добре на ангийски.
Примери (от интернета):


Аре не ме занимавай с глупости!
Аре до скоро!
Аре стига с това!
Аре бе, брат!

Мерси предварително!


----------



## DarkChild

"Аре" е една от многото форми на "хайде", което означава let's на английски. Други форми са айде, айди, ади, ари и така нататък Част е от всекидневната неофициална реч и не е от най-възпитаните изрази


----------



## kornalina

Мерси за помоща! Вече разбирам.


----------



## DarkChild

kornalina said:


> Мерси за помощТа! Вече разбирам.


----------



## Christo Tamarin

darkchild said:


> "Аре" е една от многото форми на "хайде", което означава let's на английски. Други форми са айде, айди, ади, ари и така нататък Част е от всекидневната неофициална реч и не е от най-възпитаните изрази


 
Думата е с арабски произход. В български е дошла през турски: haydi, http://www.eurodict.com/HAYDI+searchid-51442-ed_tr_en.html, http://www.eurodict.com/HAYDIHADI+searchid-7295-ed_tr_bg.html

Обаче формата с -р- *аре* е от цигански. Напоследък употребата й зачестява във връзка с увеличаване на значението на циганската популация сред говорещите на български.


----------



## kornalina

Мерси за отгворите 
Още нещо ми хрумна при тази тема. Има такива думи като: "де", "бе" и "ма". Примери:

Хайде де!
Хайде бе!
Хайде ма!

Много често се натъквам на тях, даже в учебниците ми , но каква е разлика между тях. Има ли изобщо някаква?

Поздрави.


----------



## Orlin

kornalina said:


> Мерси за отгворите
> Още нещо ми хрумна при относно/във връзка с тази тема. Има такива думи като: "де", "бе" и "ма". Примери:
> 
> Хайде де!
> Хайде бе!
> Хайде ма!
> 
> Много често се натъквам на тях, даже в учебниците ми , но каква е разликата между тях. Има ли изобщо някаква?
> 
> Поздрави.


Разликата е почти изцяло стилистична - тези частици подсилват "подканващото" значение на "хайде", но са силно разговорни, защото почти всеки смята изразите, които сте посочили, за много неучтиви.


----------



## kornalina

orlin said:


> Разликата е почти изцяло стилистична - тези частици подсилват "подканващото" значение на "хайде", но са силно разговорни, защото почти всеки смята изразите, които сте посочили, за много неучтиви.



Значи, по-добре ако няма да ги използвам когато ще говоря с някого на български. Нямах никаква представа че те са научтиви . Винаги ми казаха че това е "разговорна реч" и толкова, без повече детайли...


----------



## Orlin

kornalina said:


> Значи, по-добре е, ако няма да не ги използвам, когато ще говоря с някого на български. Нямах никаква представа, че те са неучтиви . Винаги са ми казаха казвали, че това е "разговорна реч", и толкова, без повече детайли...


Действително, желателно е начинаещите и средно напредналите да не използват изразни средства, които са стилистично маркирани и могат да бъдат неучтиви в определени ситуации, за да не се изпадне в неудобно положение, ако се употребят не на място. Аз изразих личното си мнение на носител на езика, че не са учтиви - ако е нужно, нека някой изрази несъгласие с мен. Във всеки случай е за предпочитане да употребявате предимно неутрални (стилово немаркирани) изразни средства.

p. S.: Българският Ви е изключително добър, това много ме радва и предполагам, че не би било проблем да Ви поправя грешките с цел по-нататъшното му усъвършенстване.


----------



## DarkChild

christo tamarin said:


> Думата е с арабски произход. В български е дошла през турски: haydi, http://www.eurodict.com/haydi+searchid-51442-ed_tr_en.html, http://www.eurodict.com/haydihadi+searchid-7295-ed_tr_bg.html
> 
> Обаче формата с -р- *аре* е от цигански. Напоследък употребата й зачестява във връзка с увеличаване на значението на циганската популация сред говорещите на български.



Не съм сигурен за това. Аре или по-скоро ари постоянно се е използвало в моя край, откак се помня.


----------



## DarkChild

kornalina said:


> Значи, по-добре ако няма да ги използвам когато ще говоря с някого на български. Нямах никаква представа че те са научтиви . Винаги ми казаха че това е "разговорна реч" и толкова, без повече детайли...



"Де" е най-невинната от тези три и се използва често. Те и другите се използват постоянно, но само с близки хора, защото най-вече "ма" е много грубо (използва се към жени).


----------



## kornalina

orlin said:


> p. S.: Българският Ви е изключително добър, това много ме радва и предполагам, че не би било проблем да Ви поправя грешките с цел по-нататъшното му усъвършенстване.



Мерси, радвам се много да го чуя!  За мен изобщо няма проблема да поправяте грешките ми. Сигурна съм че в благодарение на това ще науча повече. Допълнително много ценно е за мен, че сте носителят на езика и поради това имам "инфорация от първа ръка".


----------



## Orlin

kornalina said:


> Мерси, радвам се много да го чуя!  За мен изобщо няма проблема да поправяте грешките ми. Сигурна съм, че в благодарение на това ще науча повече. Допълнително много ценно е за мен, че сте носителят на езика, и поради това имам "информация от първа ръка".


Извинявам се за офтопика, а освен това обърнете внимание на това, че "носител на езика" е доста формален израз и в разговорната реч обикновено този смисъл се предава описателно: "... на когото ... език е роден/майчин".


----------



## Annie_Hall

Здравейте! Исках само да добавя и едно друго значение на "хайде,бе" в смисъл на "не вярвам, не ми се вярва". Например "Разбра ли,че Иван е заминал за Америка?"; "Хайде бе, вчера го видях и нищо не ми каза"


----------

